# '92 SER SR20 DET Swap For Sale ~$2000 ~ Ohio 44864



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

I know ~ I know ~ this is not the for sale section but that part of the forum is down and its waaayyy more relevant here.

Fire sale price I'll haggle about - I want to sell this car before I leave OH - There's no deadline but sooner the better.

Runs and drives awesome. You drive it once and we'll agree on price after you quit grinning 

Red '92 SE-R with the SR20 DE-T bluebird swap.

-Bluebird red top motor - Full swap with JDM ECU and FMIC

- New 'skinny' O2 sensor -

-Full Tien adjustable suspension -

-6 puck ACT clutch and pressure plate-

-3" Megan exhaust system-

-Brembo rotors and brakes - Rust pitted and could be replaced - Noisy but work fine.

-B&M short shifter-

-Good 5 speed -

-I just put in some fresh injectors because the #1 failed. Runs better than ever -

-I recently rebuilt the turbo and serviced the block - Fresh gaskets and seals -

Has cancer. See photos

Driver's lock punched out. Outer latch does not work. Dents all around. Passenger door is scuffed up, missing trim. Clearcoat peeling all over.

I got this car thinking I'd find another B-13 / 14 / NX to put all the goodies in. No luck after 9 months so I put the motor back in. 

I love the B-13 and this is the best handling of 3 I've owned. It scares me a little but I took to 100 mph yesterday. My pulse races just thinking about what 10 psi of boost feel like.

Make no mistake. It is a crappy shell but there's $3500 worth of go fast goodies on it and it is the ultimate upgrade for someone's B-13. Add a T-28 turbo and max out those 370cc injectors at about 250 HP / 260 LBS Torque.

As is ~205 HP 210 Ft Lbs @ 10 PSI (prior to rebuild - have not dyno'd since rebuild)
Generally this motor + chassi @ 1100 ft turns the 1/4 mile in 13.9 - 13.7
Gets about 30 mpg

Text me and I'll call you back ASAP
614-563-0661
Jon


----------



## 92 g16 (Jul 30, 2008)

u still got it ?? if u do im sure we can make a deal


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

Sure do. 

Dude, WA is about a 45-48 hour drive from where this car is sitting. How did you plan to get it home?


----------



## 92 g16 (Jul 30, 2008)

Drivin it !!


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

You rock! Thats bada$$ and I don't see why it wouldn't make it. You should probably call me first.


----------



## 666666 (Jul 28, 2008)

:woowoo:What must first good 
Decided to do 
Is not it


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow Six - Did your mom really say that? 

My mom didn't say S%$ - She just beat me with a spatula


----------



## benito ser (Apr 25, 2012)

is the car still available?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The last post is 4 years old.......


----------

